# Reds in surf during the run



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Gonna do some surf fishing mid October. Hoping to catch my first bull. Do the bulls run throughout the surf? Or do I need to be fishing near a cut or channel?


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Always better near a cut. Just my 2cents


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You can see them chasing schools of pogeys down the beach front.


----------



## txbbqman (Aug 29, 2008)

Caught this bad boy in the surf in late September last year. So yeah, they will run the surf. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Bull reds are in the surf year round. During the fall spawning run many will be entering gulf passes and jetties heading for the bay to spawn, but they can be found anywhere along the coast. Key in on areas with structure and bait.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> ...Key in on areas with structure and bait.


Easier said than done... For most of us mortals

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

eliris said:


> Easier said than done... For most of us mortals
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


reading breaking waves and ripples may be difficult... but... diving pelicans is a pretty good surrogate. never a bad place to start if you see it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> Easier said than done... For most of us mortals
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


It's the easiest thing in the world. I'm catching them one after another right now. Found a spot with some shell and they hit as soon as the bait hits the water. Come on down and I'll show you how.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

I had that experience once a few years ago at cedar bayou. Not been able to replicate it since.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

As with everything in this world... It's easy once you know how to do it.

Since i got me the 4x4 in May i havent been able to surf fish properly and drive to mitchels... One day...

Btw, are u using as bait mullet or whiting?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> As with everything in this world... It's easy once you know how to do it.
> 
> Since i got me the 4x4 in May i havent been able to surf fish properly and drive to mitchels... One day...
> 
> ...


Mullet, whiting, croaker, sand trout, shrimp, crab, baby kittens, and anything else I can put on a hook. They are eating anything I throw out right now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Mullet, whiting, croaker, sand trout, shrimp, crab, baby kittens, and anything else I can put on a hook. They are eating anything I throw out right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Where at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Mullet, whiting, croaker, sand trout, shrimp, crab, *baby kittens*, and anything else I can put on a hook. They are eating anything I throw out right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I use black ones in the dirtier water


----------

